

Punch - The new dynamic static site generator [better than Jekyll] - arunoda
https://github.com/laktek/punch

======
pilif
My blog has 512 posts since November of 2002. The only way using a static page
generator is _at all_ feasible to me is by not having to regenerate the site
on my end.

Two reasons for this: One is that the page generation takes up to 45 seconds
(with Jekyll, so punch might be faster there). The other is that if I generate
locally and then want to push to github pages (having *.github.com is very
fitting for a programmer's blog IMHO), every post will also create huge
amounts of additional changes (I have a "recent posts" section in the sidebar)
which makes for a really, really messy commit history.

So with Jekyll (based on jekyll-bootstrap), I can create a small commit for a
new post and then offload page generation to github, fixing both of my issues.

As such for $other_solution to really be better than Jekyll in my use case, it
must at least have that one feature that is page-generation by github pages.

Punch doesn't have it and thus, I wouldn't say that it's "better than Jekyll".

~~~
holic
I just recently found this project: <http://ruhoh.com/>

I haven't taken a close look at the differences between Ruhoh, Jekyll, and
Punch, but Ruhoh seems to be solving some of the issues I have with Jekyll (at
least on Github).

------
qznc
Why claim "better than Jekyll" when the README says "Remember: Punch is not a
blogging engine (You can use Jekyll and other similar tools to power a blog)"?

~~~
arunoda
hmm. It kind of wrong typo here. I just wanna say It solves some other
problem. unfortunately I cant change the title :(

------
wylie
This is a great start. Jekyll is perfect for blogs, but as the readme says
this is for full websites. I just don't understand why I would want client-
side rendering- isn't the entire point of Jekyll that you would serve static
files?

~~~
bad_user
Jekyll is OK for static websites, not just blogs.

------
sequoia

        To view the generated site you can run the command python -m SimpleHTTPServer inside the public directory. 
    

I'm confused: you're starting a python server (adding a python dependency to
your instructions) to serve _static_ files? Just open the file. Am I missing
something?

~~~
laktek
It's just a convenience (and most *nix Systems comes with Python). You can
open the generated file in browser by giving only the file path (but then
stuff such as AJAX won't work).

------
chanux
Previous discussion - <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3862269>

~~~
arunoda
Thanks. I've searched for this. Didn't see this.

------
89a
".moustache", yeah…… no thanks

------
natte
is it better because node > ruby? ;)

